# Study visa renewal



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi There,

Any one waiting for the outcome of a study visa renewal? How is your situation? Asking for a friend.

She has been waiting since October 2018 that she applied and her current visa expired in January 2019. I am even wondering if they are gonna approve the visa now, or reject it based on the fact that her current one is expired even though they are the ones that delayed.

Any inputs will be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a friend who is in the same situation. He applied for a renewal in September 2018 and still hasn't received an outcome, although his visa expired in November 2018. As far as I am aware, you can still get your new visa provided you remain in the country while it is being processed.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> I have a friend who is in the same situation. He applied for a renewal in September 2018 and still hasn't received an outcome, although his visa expired in November 2018. As far as I am aware, you can still get your new visa provided you remain in the country while it is being processed.


Okay, Thanks for your reply Keegan.

Let's see how it turns out. I called the contact centre on behalf of this friend on the 18th of Feb, they said it is in the printing section and that since it has passed the processing time it has been escalated, i was give a case number and asked to call again on Friday the 22nd of Feb. On the 22nd of Feb, i called again and they said it is still in the printing section... i wanna leave it till tomorrow then i will call again to hear the level at which it is now.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fortune07 said:


> Okay, Thanks for your reply Keegan.
> 
> Let's see how it turns out. I called the contact centre on behalf of this friend on the 18th of Feb, they said it is in the printing section and that since it has passed the processing time it has been escalated, i was give a case number and asked to call again on Friday the 22nd of Feb. On the 22nd of Feb, i called again and they said it is still in the printing section... i wanna leave it till tomorrow then i will call again to hear the level at which it is now.


My friend's visa application has been in the printing stage for 3 months now and he always gets the same response as you :shocked:

I suggest calling the specific people at DHA as listed here: http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/immigration-services


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> My friend's visa application has been in the printing stage for 3 months now and he always gets the same response as you :shocked:
> 
> I suggest calling the specific people at DHA as listed here: Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION


Hi Keegan,

Did your friend come right?

My friend is still waiting, no luck same story.

Thanks,

Regards,


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> Hi Keegan,
> 
> Did your friend come right?
> 
> ...


Hi Keegan,

Did ur friend come right? Mine did and u will not guess de date that it was issued. It was issued on the 11th of October 2018. The same date that the agent at the call centre said it was sent for printing. Yahoo!! But thank goodness it is all over.
Hope every thg came tight wth ur friend. 

Cheers


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fortune07 said:


> Hi Keegan,
> 
> Did ur friend come right? Mine did and u will not guess de date that it was issued. It was issued on the 11th of October 2018. The same date that the agent at the call centre said it was sent for printing. Yahoo!! But thank goodness it is all over.
> Hope every thg came tight wth ur friend.
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for letting me know.

Sorry for the late response - I haven't checked the forum in a while. My friend's Visa has still not been issued. Could you please tell me how yours went about it? How did she find out that her Visa has in fact been issued? My friend has been stuck in the country for a while now!

Thanks again!


----------



## ysl55 (Apr 19, 2019)

Okay, Thanks for your reply Keegan.

Let's see how it turns out. I called the contact centre on behalf of this friend on the 18th of Feb, they said it is in the printing section and that since it has passed the processing time it has been escalated, i was give a case number and asked to call again on Friday the 22nd of Feb. On the 22nd of Feb, i called again and they said it is still in the printing section... i wanna leave it till tomorrow then i will call again to hear the level at which it is now.[/QUOTE]

Hi fortune
Would you be able to provide me with the details of the number you called on which you were advised that the study visa is in printing section.
Thank you


----------



## Legenaryace (Apr 19, 2019)

Mine has been stuck at printing since 11 october as well.

Called VFS and Call centre with no luck.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> ...


It was only the contact centre I called on behalf of this friend but always got same response and how it will be escalated. This friend's uncle apparently knows someone who works at DHA so they were also making followups through him. Don't know if it was due to my calls and escalation or due to the DHA person that pushed thgs for my friend.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ysl55 said:


> Okay, Thanks for your reply Keegan.
> 
> Let's see how it turns out. I called the contact centre on behalf of this friend on the 18th of Feb, they said it is in the printing section and that since it has passed the processing time it has been escalated, i was give a case number and asked to call again on Friday the 22nd of Feb. On the 22nd of Feb, i called again and they said it is still in the printing section... i wanna leave it till tomorrow then i will call again to hear the level at which it is now.


Hi fortune
Would you be able to provide me with the details of the number you called on which you were advised that the study visa is in printing section.
Thank you[/QUOTE]

DHA contact centre: 0800 60 11 90,


----------

